# Most recent photo of kitty..



## JaniceM (May 13, 2020)

..taking a nap.  
The cup at the top of the cat tree is small, Kitty is not-  but where there's a will, there's a way!  LOL!


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2020)

Cats will find a way to fit into anything they want to!


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Cats will find a way to fit into anything they want to!


Sure will.


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Sure will.
> View attachment 104387


Liquid
A liquid is a nearly incompressible fluid that conforms to the shape of its container.
Therefore, cats are liquid.


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2020)

The Cat Credo:  "If it fits, I sits.  If it doesn't fit, I sits anyway!"

My daughter's huge cat was a great lover of trying to fit into boxes.  We always referred to it as "the 20-pound cat in the 10-pound box."


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 6, 2020)

"And now I will pose like a squirrel.."


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 24, 2021)

This is my first Christmas without Kitty since she moved in with me more than 12 years ago.. I thought her "forever home" with me would be longer..


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 24, 2021)

Such beautiful kittys.
JaniceM, I'm so sorry I know how you feel.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 24, 2021)

JaniceM, I'm so sorry.  They are such an important part of our lives.  Such a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2021)

Miss Kitty was beautiful.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you, everybody.  very much appreciated.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> This is my first Christmas without Kitty since she moved in with me more than 12 years ago.. I thought her "forever home" with me would be longer..


so sorry.....


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 25, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your friend. Mike


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you Rose and Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> This is my first Christmas without Kitty since she moved in with me more than 12 years ago.. I thought her "forever home" with me would be longer..


She was beautiful, so sad you don't have her anymore, may she rest peacefully.  Hugs.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> She was beautiful, so sad you don't have her anymore, may she rest peacefully.  Hugs.


Thank you.


----------

